# breeding reds



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

can reds breed in a 55g?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I think you would be more likely to breed in a larger tank but it couls still possibly happened in a 55g,


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah its possible


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

It's been done before.







.


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

yes, I had several spawns when I had mine in a 55... but they didn't start the weekly spawns until I put them in the 125...


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

I left the first batch I ever had in my main 55 Gal tank and never saw them again. Since that first batch they have laid eggs another 4 times and all have been transfered into the 10 Gallon. I have 6 RB's and think 2 are female and 4 males. They are now breeding almost every week.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

my does it all the time in a 55


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

How many reds do u guys got in the 55 gal tank for them to be breeding like that and what kind of filters r u guys using, and whats ur guyses water chemistry?
I have 6 rbps in my 75 and if there breeding in that 55 they should be having 3 somes in the 75 cause its alot wider
Oh and what kinda decks u guys got going on can i get some pics please
I really hope that the guy that was askin has alot of luck with his breedin in his 55,as do i hope i have some.
Oh and another thing this is my 100th post, took me long enough but im so excited , that i really cant hide it.
Thanks in advance people of, and living in this piranha world wit me
Has any 1 ever thought that mayb the piranhas take care of use
and we just look after them? probably not huh?


----------

